# My small little brag (but it is big for us)



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Some of you know that I do not have a fenced in yard. Well because of that, I have to put Gianna on a tie out when we go out to potty or to play. The few times I have tried to go out off lead with her, she has always taken off to the neighbors house and will NOT come to me. Well, she would eventually, but it was when SHE wanted to and not when I called her. Yesterday I enlisted in DH's help to go out with me and Gi in case I needed help catching her. I took a new toy and out the door we went...with no tie out or leash. I was so proud of my fluffy little girl! She stayed right with us. And once or twice she started after the cats (which run to the garage and that is near the neighbors house) and we were able to call her off and she immediately came back to us...only had to give one command! We played fetch and her and DH played chase (he is so funny trying to outrun the dog even with a head start!) She would play with our grown cat and treed her a couple of times, but we were able to redirect her with toys and praise. The cat is never in any danger, it is how they play. If kitty doesn't run, Gia doesn't bother with her. If/when Gia cathces her before she can get to a tree...nothing ever happens. But she does make a good distraction when practicing recall LOL. Gia never left us! I just went out with her again offlead, this time without my DH and she did wonderful again! I am so proud! Playing on that tie out was not very fun!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Very good news, a nice threshold that allows you to enjoy her even more. 

Always be sure every recall is a totally positive experience, plenty of praise and love.....never never make it a bad experience to come when called, even if she just ate a $350 pair of Italian shoes.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am happy for you Alison and Gia! I know that it would be hard to have a tethered dog all the time(especially a high drive bundle of energy), and their first instinct when off that is to run free!

Now that she knows she has some freedom, I bet she will realize that running to the neighbors is not as fun as being with you.

I never had to tether any of my dogs, and they all have excellent recall. But...I don't take chances and set them up to fail. 

I made the mistake with Clover when she was a pup, she would take off, and of course not knowing better, I reprimanded her. She had terrible recall after that. Luckily she was the neighborhood dog that everyone wanted, and made her rounds when my young kids accidentally let her out. 
Then she learned how to unlatch the screen door. What a stressful time in life! I Never want to go back to those days!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Absolutely Wayne! I think the lightbulb jsut came on and she realized it was jsut as fun (if not more so) to stay with us as it is to go to the neighbors and play lol. But it allows us to do so much more when we can take her out off leash to play. And to watch her run is a beautiful sight!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations!! What a wonderful Thanksgiving present from Gia to her mom and dad!!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Ta-Da!

I am very happy to hear this...(you know she had my heart)

I know it sounds bizarre, but the price is right.
Have DH pee in a spray bottle, and then go mark the territory.
Nature's invisible fence. She'll get it, and other critters will know 
they are intruding... she may also mark, but that's ok too. They just get peemail. 

The recall has to be solid, and once it is, makes a great reset button,
and an easy way to always end on a positive.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have never reprimanded her for coming...although I was TEMPTED once when she took off to the neighbors in the pouring rain as I am trying to get my kids off to school LOL. I tried using teh 50 foot line with her, but found it to be more trouble than it was worth with all the trees we have. I guess she heard me telling a few people that she has a horrible recall at the SchH trial last weekend and had to show me that she most certainly does NOT! Luckily I met someone that has 8 acres completely fenced (he runs a boarding facility as well as imports GSD's and does OB and agility)with a pond that has offered for Gia to come run and play and swim. I am excited to be able to take her there soon, as I think it will be a very fun experience indeed! 

Jane alot of people in our neighborhood let their dogs jsut run free. I jsut can't take the risk. We have people living behind us that have goats and geese and other critters. Luckily we dont have a lot of traffic as we are at the end of a culdesac. But I can jsut imagine if Gia had a run in with a goat... all of a sudden the poor goat has a heart attack and it was some billion dollar show goat. Yeah, there is jsut too much that COULD happen, and I jsut couldn't bear the thought of something bad happening to my baby! So it is a blessing to be able to let her run, and know that I can get her back easily with little effort. 

I think her biggest problem before was she would get into drive and would lose focus on what else was going on around her. She would chase the cats or run around like a mad woman playing with the neighbors dogs who are also loose, she wouldn't hear me at all. She was in a zone and I wasn't there with her. NOW, I am there. She is hearing me when I call her even when she is chasing a kitty or when seh sees her buddies next door. When I say HERE she comes fast and furious! I LOVE it!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That's so awesome!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

This is huge for you and everyone reading that!

Made me so happy reading it!

Happy Thanksgiving!

Tanya


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Good going Gia!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Good girl Gia!!

Sometimes it's the little things that are more important and have more meaning..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212
> But I can jsut imagine if Gia had a run in with a goat... all of a sudden the poor goat has a heart attack and it was some billion dollar show goat.


I read this as Gia running with the goat!!
Pictured that and had to laugh!
It is great you have that fenced place to get her energy out. And to have a safe place to swim! I wish I did.
I absolutely love to watch my dogs chase each other, and I wish I could get a radar gun to see how fast they are. So far, Onyx is still faster than the other two.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Jane I have definately had to be creative. Since Gia came hoem to us, I have not lived anywhere I had a fenced in yard. I would take her to the football field or the baseball field or fenced in parks as often as I could arrange. But being able to step out the back door and throw the ball around is HUGE! I was getting to the point of seriously considering an e collar for her recall. But as it turns out, I do not think she will need it.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

This is NOT a little brag, certainly not a _small little brag_ - 
a proofed recall is HUGE!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't necessarily say proofed...but good enough to continue safetly working on it off leash. It IS a huge step in that direction though.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

That is FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

This is *humungus* for Baby Gi!







Her focus on you, her desire to be with and work for and with her handler-- that is the ideal! Even at such a young age, Giana







is showing the best of what this breed offers. You have been doing a phenomenal job with her! Congratulations in weaving the type of relationship between her, you, and your family, that will make you even prouder as she matures into the wonderful family dog that will be trustworthy off-lead by you and the family.







I bet DH did look a riot running away from Gi, only to be overtaken each time by the fluffster-on-a-mission!







Seriously, great foundation work! All the love, time and training is paying off. You deserve to brag BIG!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Patti! 

Yes watching hubs take off running full speed laughing his booty off with each step and Gi closing on him with each step. I will have to try to get it on video lol, it was a riot for sure!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YES!! Please! We need a video of hubby being overtaken by da fluff monsta, herself-- zesty Baby Gi on a mission!!


----------



## lovemybeast (Nov 23, 2009)

Way cool. When we had pool built I paid extra to not have fence taken down between me and neighbor. She has a boxer and said the plastic barrier would be fine. No way, I paid $800 extra so both our dogs would not be inconvenienced. The thought of no fence scared me really bad. After build we put in a second gate so it takes two gates for pup to escape. Last night the inner gate was open due to dh hanging lights. When pup took off I figured second gate would catch him. Then I saw second was open too! LUCKILY dh and dd were right there to catch him. Tank is not good with recall at all so that could have been a disaster.

Wayne, reading your comments reminded me I need to be praising Tank when he returns "even if he eats $350 italian sandals". I think that is where I am going wrong with my recall.

Every day we learn and every day it becomes an opportunity to have Gia moments.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Awsome news!

That is a HUGE brag!!! Good job Gianna (and Mom and Dad!)!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That's too cool, WTG Gianna!


----------

